# Orange (or Red) Text



## pastorway (Jul 20, 2004)

NOTE - if you use the search function in place of the "Today's Posts" feature, then please know that search results are shown in orange or red, depending on your format.

Since you use an * (a wildcard) with 1 day as a search feature, then everything posted in 1 day is the result and will show up highlighted in orange or red.

For example - if you do a search for "baptism", then every thread with the word baptism in it will come up, and if you read any of the threads, the search word "baptism" will be orange or red so that you can see what you were searching for!

FYI.

Phillip


----------



## JohnV (Jul 20, 2004)

That's a drag. I was using that option to look at "today's posts". So that is why everything was in red. 

You see, if I log out for a half hour or so to run an errand, then I don't leave the computer online, but turn off the internet. soI get back and all the "since the last time" shows is what I missed in that half hour, nothing else. 

Fred has not put up another selection that shows active posts. It doesn't show a list like "today's posts" but rather shows a brief section of the posts themselves. It helps. But I still like the search funtion. Can this be changed? I guess that would defeat the search function, wouldn't it.


----------



## JohnV (Jul 20, 2004)

I just tried it, Phillip, and it didn't come up red. It's fixed. Hooray!


----------

